# How to stop correctly.



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What was the snow like? Hockey stops on hardpack can be difficult even when you know how to do them.

Regardless, your friends are right, although I don't know whether or not they're describing the process properly to you. At a guess though, if you're a beginner, you're probably not far enough forward (60% weight on front foot) when starting to do the stop. In that case, you'll get nothing until you lean far enough, then your tail will shoot out and you'll sit down abruptly.

If you put your weight forward (which is always very hard for a beginner) you can get the turn started quickly then shift your weight back while leaning heavily onto your heelside edge. (or toeside -- can be done either way, but heelside is easier)

This is one of those techniques that will abruptly "click" after some failed attempts, then you'll never have trouble with it.


----------



## Anzand17 (Mar 30, 2013)

Donutz said:


> What was the snow like? Hockey stops on hardpack can be difficult even when you know how to do them.
> 
> Regardless, your friends are right, although I don't know whether or not they're describing the process properly to you. At a guess though, if you're a beginner, you're probably not far enough forward (60% weight on front foot) when starting to do the stop. In that case, you'll get nothing until you lean far enough, then your tail will shoot out and you'll sit down abruptly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying. They did not explain properly. All they were saying was heel toes haha. Thank you.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Good for you, on your first time up :thumbsup:
Now that you kind of got the idea, check out these videos by SnoWolf. He made them and explains in detail on how to snowboard for beginners.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

What kind of board are you using? I have a GNU so it has magne-traction, and I know LibTech makes magne-traction boards too. Makes more biting points on the edge for better grip in the snow, and it's really easy to stop haha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

how to stop? just turn it sideways either on heels or toes. keep the downhill side edge in the air if you are falling forward.
if you are falling backwards is because you need to reduce the lean angle as you come to a stop. kinda like driving a car you wanna let the brake off a little as you come to a stop so your car wont jolt back and forth.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VElvXx1Dr9U


----------

